# Giro is over...General Comments and Observations



## Einstruzende (Jun 1, 2004)

Gilberto Simoni has ridden his last Giro. He didn't figure in any significant way the whole race.

Tom Danielson's utterly anonymous ride did him no favors to get him on to the TdF team.

DiLuca's win in '07 was less of a fluke than I thought. He showed some heart during the Giro, and rode pretty well in all stages from TTs, classic type stages, and climber's paradises.

Leipheimer was overcooked coming into the Giro, also not figuring in any significant way. 

Armstrong rode pretty well all things considered, and he will undoubtedly be better come July...however...he's not winning the Tour again. He was losing explosiveness as far back as his 6th TdF, and it's not coming back with age.

Menchov could win the Tour sometime in the next few years, maybe even this year.

QuickStep is anonymous when Tom Boonen isn't racing (and Devolder isn't benefiting from everyone watching Boonen). The sorriest Pro Tour team is Bouyges Telecom though. I'm almost positive those boys are 100% clean.


----------



## TheDon (Feb 3, 2006)

Einstruzende said:


> The sorriest Pro Tour team is Bouyges Telecom though. I'm almost positive those boys are 100% clean.


Voeckler was looking alright, he got into some breaks and at least tried to do something. Although if you're relying on breaks to make a name in a gt it's not the best way to go.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

Sastre's form is progressing well - probably exactly what he wanted from the Giro - will be interesting to see him and Contador battling on the climbs at the tour.


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

Menchov's mechanic should get a raise and a party. Dude moves like The Flash.


----------



## gh1 (Jun 7, 2008)

waldo425 said:


> Menchov's mechanic should get a raise and a party. Dude moves like The Flash.


Damn right on that. I think he had a new bike to Menchov before the TT bike even stopped sliding.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

What I learned from this _centoanni _Giro:

1. Cunego should not focus on 3-week stage races -- he is best in one-day hilly races and one-week stage races. 

2. Lance will be better at the Tour, but he's not winning any stages and he will not crack the top 5 on GC. 

3. Levi is best off not riding the Tour and focusing 100% on the Vuelta in a tete-a-tete with Basso. Levi is 35 and his chances of winning at GT are quickly disappearing.

4. Basso has reverted to humanoid form from his prior extra-terrestrial life. No more 12-minute GC victories in the Giro. Waching ex-teammate Sastre drop him on home turf up Vesuvio was telling.

5. Lampre's Giro was a disaster. One of the two top Italian teams, they didn't even animate a stage, much less win a stage or grab a podium. Expect a reshuffling of their GC men for 2010.

6. Danika Patrick likes chocolate milk. I mean, c'mon, who doesn't like chocolate milk?

7. I will miss Danika Patrick telling me how much she likes chocolate milk.

8. The Giro Revelation was Universal Sports. I will miss watching free, uninterrupted Universal Sports cycling coverage during business hours, which rendered much of my May quite unproductive.

9. Universal Sports, I think, is the future of cycling tv. It showed Versus and cycling.tv a clean pair of heels.

10. The 2009 Giro was the best Giro I've ever seen and arguably one of the best GTs I've ever seen. Bravo to the Giro organizers for taking us to Venice, the Dolomites, the Italian Alps, Bergamo, Milan, Turin, the 5 Terre, Florence, Bologna, Blockhaus, the Amalfi Coast, Vesuvius and Rome in stunning fashion.


----------



## doctor855 (Dec 27, 2008)

1. don't think astana is as mighty as we were told...i should say if contador isn't racing...who know's maybe even if he is.

2. i can't go back to versus.

3. how good is cavendish? 

4. why do they bother us with reports on Garmin?

5. Sastre looks good and i am happy. i like CTT

6. i can't go back to versus

7. some recovery by menchov in the TT

8. how is diluca going to make up 20 seconds on a regular road bike vs a TT bike??? i don't get that at all. i understand that the weather was less than optimal but he needed every bit of help.


----------



## slowdave (Nov 29, 2005)

doctor855 said:


> 1. don't think astana is as mighty as we were told...i should say if contador isn't racing...who know's maybe even if he is.
> 
> 2. i can't go back to versus.
> 
> ...



Diluca could have made up that time by staying on his bike, and Menchov falling, was a safe bet for a man who was resigned to second place. It may have been a master stroke but for a quick thinking mech.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

send a thank-you note to Universal Sports:

http://www.universalsports.com/CreateTicket.dbml

If you watched and enjoyed, say thanks... maybe they'll pick up more coverage and we won't have to gripe about the other guys any more.


----------



## ClassicSteel71 (Mar 5, 2009)

I can start sleeping in late again.


----------



## baker921 (Jul 20, 2007)

Armstrong still the best reader of a race. He covered all the right moves and only his legs let him down. Shame he is too wealthy to adopt a team captain role and guide a younger rider like George Hincappie has done for Cav and others. Maybe as a team owning DS he'll find a new challenge if he wishes.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

1. Popovych has real class, too bad he couldn't get a stage.

2. Whatever happened to the specialist climbers, the guys who could ride away from the gc men? Oh yeah... they _are_ the gc men. Climbers have learned how to tt.

3. I suspect this race was a lot harder for LA than he allowed us to see. But, he did show some flashes of form. 

4. I luuuurv those crazy Italian roads!!!!!! Moar!


----------



## ClassicSteel71 (Mar 5, 2009)

fornaca68 said:


> What I learned from this _centoanni _Giro:
> 
> 2. Lance will be better at the Tour, but he's not winning any stages and he will not crack the top 5 on GC.



Time will tell. I'm not convinced he won't.


----------



## harlond (May 30, 2005)

Einstruzende said:


> Tom Danielson's utterly anonymous ride did him no favors to get him on to the TdF team.


He was no worse than Zabriskie. Really, other than Wiggins having a few decent mountain days and Pate figuring in that one finale, nobody on the team did much.



Einstruzende said:


> QuickStep is anonymous when Tom Boonen isn't racing (and Devolder isn't benefiting from everyone watching Boonen).


Hey, Seeldrayers had a nice Giro.


----------



## ClassicSteel71 (Mar 5, 2009)

Creakyknees said:


> send a thank-you note to Universal Sports:
> 
> http://www.universalsports.com/CreateTicket.dbml
> 
> If you watched and enjoyed, say thanks... maybe they'll pick up more coverage and we won't have to gripe about the other guys any more.


Done. Thanks for putting it out there.


----------



## fliowa (Aug 13, 2008)

Creakyknees said:


> send a thank-you note to Universal Sports:
> 
> http://www.universalsports.com/CreateTicket.dbml
> 
> If you watched and enjoyed, say thanks... maybe they'll pick up more coverage and we won't have to gripe about the other guys any more.


+1 great coverage


----------



## moabbiker (Sep 11, 2002)

- Garmin's the biggest loser, reinforced by their last place finish. Way overhyped from the start. Not sure if it's because of a lack of effort or actual talent slipping away but they rode so poorly. May well have been Zabriskie's worst performance ever.

- Columbia the exact polar opposite of Garmin. Brilliantly executed strategies all around.

- Armstrong definitely does not have the legs anymore. His attacks were weak and barely noticeable. Has become risk-averse, perhaps with every right to be. Consistency will work for him as with Levi, however, and he'll continue to take top 20 finishes.

- Just was not the kind of race for Levi. Even with better time trial results, it would not have mattered. 

- Sastre definitely looks dangerous for a real shot at the Tour.


----------



## Justridinalong (Dec 31, 2008)

waldo425 said:


> Menchov's mechanic should get a raise and a party. Dude moves like The Flash.


plus 11 billion

:thumbsup:


----------



## moonmoth (Nov 8, 2008)

In no particular order:


Boasson Hagen will be a star. This was his coming-out party
Rabobank's unknown team rose to the occasion and kept their man in pink. Outstanding job.
Wiggins actually finished the race! Nobody thought he would do that, much less finish as Garmin's top placed rider. Amazing.
The Giro doesn't mess around. Most of the stages were meaningful, including the last one (unlike the Tour). I've gained much appreciation for this race, and the great scenery (mentioned earlier).
Sastre is one cool cat, despite not making the podium. 
Yes to the great Universal coverage. In contrast, Versus would have given us two hours for three Sundays at most!


----------



## muscleendurance (Jan 11, 2009)

first Giro ive ever watched, it was just full of italians before wasnt it?, and all the ones who didnt go for the tour usually (ok ullrich waqs there too)
But this was much better than the TDF blue trains snoozefest anyday!
Fresh is the word I would use to sum it up, and Armstrong got a wake up call, you can see he's never done a giro before complaining about the racing conditions, but this is the Italian way and its MADASS! more more!

Is the Veulta more the like the giro than the tour? - if so I might even watch that this year too.


----------



## muscleendurance (Jan 11, 2009)

waldo425 said:


> Menchov's mechanic should get a raise and a party. Dude moves like The Flash.


Unbelievable he practically jumped out of a moving vehicle (not kidding) and on his way out the door had bike in his hand (off the roof  ), he's some magician alright!


----------



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

*GREAT race..*

This was the best ever Giro to me.. Beautiful scenary.. I mean, how can the tour top the Giro? I don't think it can this year.. It had all the heavy hitters minus Evans and Contador.. Top sprinters except McEwen and Thor.. Super racing every day.. Yeah, the tour will have to work hard to top this one..


----------



## SwiftSolo (Jun 7, 2008)

stevesbike said:


> Sastre's form is progressing well - probably exactly what he wanted from the Giro - will be interesting to see him and Contador battling on the climbs at the tour.


I assume you're talking about Sauce Tray? If I hear that whacko over enunciate another word I'm going to puke'. Bring back Phil and Paul! These guys could make an orgy sound boring.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

fornaca68 said:


> 8. The Giro Revelation was Universal Sports. I will miss watching free, uninterrupted Universal Sports cycling coverage during business hours, which rendered much of my May quite unproductive.
> 
> 9. Universal Sports, I think, is the future of cycling tv. It showed Versus and cycling.tv a clean pair of heels.


I like the coverage except for those of us who watch the replay later in the day, you have to click on a button that has a pic of the winner of the stage crossing the line with his arms raised. And there were spoilers galore to the right of the video screen. 

I loved the British announcers and yes, this coverage was much better than Versus.


----------



## Loraura (Jun 30, 2008)

> 9. Universal Sports, I think, is the future of cycling tv. It showed Versus and cycling.tv a clean pair of heels.


OK, I've been waiting 3 weeks to as a stupid question... How does one request that a channel be available on their cable provider? I didn't get to see any of this race because I don't get Universal Sports. I do, however, get Versus.


----------



## gh1 (Jun 7, 2008)

Loraura said:


> OK, I've been waiting 3 weeks to as a stupid question... How does one request that a channel be available on their cable provider? I didn't get to see any of this race because I don't get Universal Sports. I do, however, get Versus.


If you can login here then you can see every stage at universalsports.com.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

slowdave said:


> It may have been a master stroke but for a quick thinking mech.


That mech should get a raise. The replay from Universal Sports shows him trying to get out of the car before it had stop. That had to be one of the fastest bike changes that I've seen. I recall seeing Simoni fall off in 2004 during the ITT and it took forever for him to get back on (Popo took the Pink jersey that day). 

Menchov had a sizeable margin of safety since he was ahead of Diluca during the TT but that mech was quick to react and get Menchov back on the road. Did you guys see how long he was pushing Menchov before he finally got up to speed?:thumbsup: 

CHL


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

My thoughts:

Edvald Boasson Hagen could well become the "Sean Kelly" of today in due time. He can climb VERY well for a guy who can sprint pretty darn well. He can TT well enough too. More training, more races and choosing to specialize maybe, would get him far. I'm sure he can ride classics too.

Danilo Di Luca - I felt the race was tailored towards him in a way with the long ITT in the hills and being very technical. Plus, the stages suited him too. That said, all credit to him for riding really well and trying to attack. The stronger man won while the second best guy got 2nd.

Denis Menchov - Definitely proved that his Vuelta win was not a 'fluke' and that he's a very serious GT contender. He can react to quick accelerations, can TT pretty darn well and can climb very well too. I always thought he wasn't very explosive but apparently, he's either improved that or always was. My only question is whether he's taken a lot out of himself winning this Giro and if he can be in as good form for the Tour.

Carlos Sastre - clearly strong on the climbs and was coming into form, but had off days. Perfect race for him indeed seeing as this was a prep for the Tour.

Ivan Basso - still very good, but probably needs a few more races to get back into shape as well.

Lance Armstrong - started off badly but that's not a surprise. Got stronger, tried to follow and did look pretty good towards the end. Come July, I reckon he'd be better and be able to stick with the top guys on most climbs. 

Levi Leipheimer - was the strongest rider ENTERING the Giro but his form dipped a little towards the end of course, especially since he was in top shape for a very long time. Still, a pretty darned good race for him and he'll be a top super domestique come this July for sure. 

Garmin - what? 

Columbia - best team performance with the most stage victories and a pretty good race by Mick Rogers to round up the top 10 in the GC. He should be better come July, like Levi IMO. 

LPR - whoa.... I wonder if all those guys overcooked themselves with the effort the whole team has put in, day after day, hauling in breaks, setting the pace, etc etc. Fantastic team performance indeed.

Astana - had a very strong team. Popo showed that staying injury and illness free can bring out his best and was one of the strongmen of the race for sure with all the work he did and that epic day in the break that wasn't to be unfortunately. And man, can that guy descend alright. Probably the best descender in the peloton right now since Savoldelli retired. Additionally, he's one tough rider and likes to go for it when he feels he can. Successful or not, that's a different story.

Horner was going well but too bad he crashed. Kudos for finishing that stage in which he crashed though. Awesome rider and very gutsy indeed. Hopefully he'll recover in time for the Tour.

Cunego - I never thought he'd feature but definitely didn't expect him to not feature AT ALL though. Classics and one week tours would suit him best while the GTs would be where he'd try to go for stages I suppose.

ISD - Damn I like their team kit! Very striking indeed. The team was also pretty active as they got in many breaks too.

Liquigas - had 2 strongmen indeed. We wondered who would be the leader but it turned out that each of them (Basso and Pellizotti) and bad days too. Good teamwork by Basso to pace Franco back on Vesuvio for a little bit though. 

Other than the horrific crash of Pedro Horrilo and a couple of dangerous stages, it was a good event indeed. Pity that only Italians want to contest this mainly. It would be nice if Cadel, Contador (again) and a few others were present to give it a go or at least, aim to finish high in preparation for the Tour. But, it does seem that more and more riders are doing this now as of late.

Godspeed to Horillo and may he get back on the bike and be healthy again soon.

Arriverderci Giro!


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

You couldn't have scripted a better ending- just as everyone's thinking- all Menchov has to do is stay on his bike... and bang.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Universal.com! Thank you! All you need is a new announcer. Hea makea mya.......earsa........bleeda.
What a race! My first time seeing you.
Garmin who? Thank goodness for the one-man show - Wiggo.
DiLuca - the energizer bunny.
Menchov - drafting expert. Sticks like glue.
Menchov's mechanic - he had pre-planned for the worst.
VeloNews - I can't wait to read about what happened to Garmin.
Boasson-Hagen - the next superstar.
Universal.com - please poach Martin McCrossen from the losers at Cycling.Tv
Cavendish - in green at the TdF.
Sastre - a class act.
Italy - what scenery! I wanna ride up that Monte Nerone.
Garmin who?  Maybe too busy messing with their GPS. Maybe they're resting for the TdF.


----------



## rugger (Mar 1, 2005)

Does any one else think the riders were being temperamental in protesting the Milan stage?

I was able to catch all the stages from Usenet, alt.binaries.sports. I made highlight clips from each stage, including scenery shots, etc. Pretty good resolution, too. Great to watch!

Forza Giro!


----------



## sbsbiker (Mar 29, 2008)

i was disappointed in the Garmin squad, and didn't realize TomD or DaveZ were even there. Mark Cav.'s quote about them ending their season on the TTT was right on. 

Sastre's climbing was right on, but I wonder if he could have won those stages if he was higher in the GC.

LA, and Levi rode good races, It's good to see LA going for h2o, and waiting for Levi, good teamwork. Popo, and Horner had made themselves into Super-duper domestices. Cont. should never feel the wind till he's attacking the bunch at the tour. If Astana can fund it's team thru july, they will be racing with bullseyes on their backs.

Basso and co should really be going to the Tour, not just waiting for the vuelta, Basso came into good legs toward the end, and Polzato(sp?) really brought a one two punch in the mountains.

I wondered after the final who came away with more prize money, Menchov, or DeLucca? Both finished in leaders jerseys, but DeLucca had better finishes? Anyone know where prize money stats an be found? and why isn't the prize money talked about in professional racing? Golf maintains a cash leaderboard, i think it would be interesting to show fans the prize haul that the riders bring home after the Grand Tours.


----------



## Spunout (Aug 12, 2002)

Please don't compare cycling to golf. Golf is all about the money, there are no athletes on a golf course.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Spunout said:


> Please don't compare cycling to golf. Golf is all about the money, there are no athletes on a golf course.


True. If it can be done at the highest level with a cigar in the mouth, it ain't athletics. It's just a game of skill; like darts.


----------



## jupiterrn (Sep 22, 2006)

Spunout said:


> Please don't compare cycling to golf. Golf is all about the money, there are no athletes on a golf course.


Ain''t a sport til you bleed!


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

jupiterrn said:


> Ain''t a sport til you bleed!


A buddy of mine got whacked in the cheekbone by someone's golf backswing once. He sure bled!


----------



## JustTooBig (Aug 11, 2005)

baker921 said:


> Armstrong still the best reader of a race. He covered all the right moves and only his legs let him down. Shame he is too wealthy to adopt a team captain role and guide a younger rider like George Hincappie has done for Cav and others. Maybe as a team owning DS he'll find a new challenge if he wishes.


Well, I would say that Johan B. may be one of the better "readers", and he radios instructions to LA's earpiece. Very few modern racers have needed to truly learn to race by instinct since radios and earpieces have entered the picture. Yeah, I'm an old(er) luddite.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

rugger said:


> Does any one else think the riders were being temperamental in protesting the Milan stage?


I don't think they were being temperamental over the Milan stage considering it was a circuit race with lots of tight turns. I don't blame them for their concern over having to race that course as part of a charging pack.

I do think that the complainers in yesterday's Rome stage were wusses. It's a time trial. You're not at the mercy of the bike handling skills of the riders around you. 

If you (mostly Astana team members) need an excuse to justify not riding full steam, be honest and just say something like, "We don't have a sponsor so what's the use of risking a crash on wet cobbles? We'll go all out in July in France".


----------



## ToF (Jan 18, 2008)

Mike T. said:


> A buddy of mine got whacked in the cheekbone by someone's golf backswing once. He sure bled!


So _watching_ golf is a sport but _playing_ golf isn't


----------



## ToF (Jan 18, 2008)

Mike T. said:


> Garmin who? Thank goodness for the one-man show - Wiggo.


I remember thinking Cav's comments were a bit saucy at the time, turns out he was dead on.

"… Your race is going to start on the first day and end on the first day, and that’s what Garmin are fundamentally doing..."


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Outstanding course -- for the viewers if not for the riders.

Menchov rode an intelligent, canny race, though I have to say that Di Luca is much more fun to watch. He's this generation's Bernard Hinault. A strutting Bantam Cock. The Napoleon of the Peloton.

A disappointing lack of the comedy that always seemed a part of the Giro d'Italia. There didn't seem to be any moments where a rider would be allowed to ride ahead and then cruise through his hometown, waving happily to his friends and famiglia. There didn't seem to be a moment where the peloton would slow down to eat pastries provided by a local baker or somebody's mama. The only semi-comedic moment was the Incident in Milan.

Bravo to Universal Sports and their internet commentators. It was a thrill to hear, for the first time ever, names being pronounced with a fair amount of accuracy. And I absolutely loved the commentator's very last words for this year's Giro -- a hurried "Good bye."

Finally, I don't remember any dope busts. What a pleasure.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

tferris said:


> So _watching_ golf is a sport but _playing_ golf isn't


Naw he was playing too. He wasn't just a spec-tater. Me, I got the story 2nd hand.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

tferris said:


> "… Your race is going to start on the first day and end on the first day, and that’s what Garmin are fundamentally doing..."


They got a wee bit discouraged when all their self-hype about being TTT gods didn't work out and they got beat by a team that hardly practiced it at all. I'll bet Miller felt like doing another bike toss.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Mike T. said:


> They got a wee bit discouraged when all their self-hype about being TTT gods didn't work out and they got beat by a team that hardly practiced it at all. I'll bet Miller felt like doing another bike toss.


LOL- it was funny then and its still funny now.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Coolhand said:


> LOL- it was funny then and its still funny now.


I'd have paid good money to be a fly on the wall of the bus after the TTT drubbing they took from [email protected]$$ Cav's team. I'll bet Vaughters was a touch annoyed. Maybe that's why they lost some enthusiasm.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Loraura said:


> OK, I've been waiting 3 weeks to as a stupid question... How does one request that a channel be available on their cable provider? I didn't get to see any of this race because I don't get Universal Sports. I do, however, get Versus.


Do you have a digital antenna? MOST NBC stations have it as a substation. Like here it was 6-3.

Its on VERY few cable operators. Not on DirecTv or Dish.


----------



## wiz525 (Dec 31, 2007)

tferris said:


> I remember thinking Cav's comments were a bit saucy at the time, turns out he was dead on.
> 
> "… Your race is going to start on the first day and end on the first day, and that’s what Garmin are fundamentally doing..."


I agree with Cav's quote, but it's seems ironic coming from a guy who didn't even finish the race, and I'm a huge Cavendish fan.


----------



## runningdud (Mar 17, 2005)

that rabobank mechanic was effing amazing!!! look up on youtube.
anyone know if there's anyone interviewed the mechanic.
just an absolutely perfectly executed bike change, every bit as good as boonen's at paris roubaix this yr !

now that i think about it, a better bike change than boonen's. boonen's change was planned whereas menchov's was a total suprise to everyone and the mechanic was all over it even before the car stopped. again, check out the video on youtube


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

-The peloton should be afraid of Boasson Hagen

-Levi was in absolute top form for four months and should skip the tour and go for the GC in the Vuelta

-Why was Garmin even there?

-Italians don't care about doping

-Chris Horner is awesome and Astana took a huge hit when he crashed out

-Columbia High Road is the best stage racing team in the world

-I still think that Sastre is underrated

-As long as Cav can position himself correctly, he is the fastest man in the world and nobody can beat him. Being a sprinter right now is probably like being a GC contender in the TDF between 99 and 05

-The Giro will continue to become more popular in the US

-I haven't written Lance Armstrong yet. Lance is very, very smart and not very emotional. Conti is the other way around, and in the TDF this is to Armstrong's benefit. We will see what happens

-Italy is beautiful and I want to go there

-We will hear more from Kohl

-I still hate it when racers trash talk each other

-I really, really didn't expect for two people to completely dominate the race like they did, and I expected Sastre to slay them in the last stages

-Garmin needs to really hope that VDV is better by July

-Dura Ace 7900 is no better than 7800. Some pro's like 7800 better

-I want a DeRosa bike

-I actually enjoyed those little videos that Lance and Levi made every day

-I don't know what I think about Fabian anymore. Either something is up or he is a weenie

Cyclists/cycling fans are an interesting bunch. They like who they like and they don't like who they don't like and get very emotionally involved in this. I too, am guilty.


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

thechriswebb said:


> Cyclists/cycling fans are an interesting bunch. They like who they like and they don't like who they don't like and get very emotionally involved in this. I too, am guilty.


I do not like who I like! And I do, too, like who you like. And you're a phony double-crossing nitwit newbie for even implying it could possibly be any other way! This is not emotion, it's plain cold facts, just like Lemond said, even though Lance is a denier.

Tosser!


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

*How bout Pecachi, going the distance....*

...like the old has-been that he is? He certainly took that late stage win over Cav...the quitter. 
I thought that was pretty cool, seeing him try to lead out DeLuca...but Menchov had that move covered...Menchov had to time that just perfectly, going against DeLuca and Petachi all alone for the intermediate sprint points....I'd a certainly been toast, in a situation like that against two teammates.

Armstrong? I'll guess him to be 'in-play' for the TDF. He looked to be gaining fitness during the Giro, especially given his interrupted training leading in..He's earned a few days of recovery before he starts another GT...One thing to keep in mind about LA: His experience and his past study of the TDF...He's probably made all the big mistakes already, he just has to find the legs again..


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

thechriswebb said:


> -Italians don't care about doping.


I don't think Alejandro Valverde would agree with that.


----------



## Einstruzende (Jun 1, 2004)

fornaca68 said:


> I don't think Alejandro Valverde would agree with that.


That's what I was going to say. I think they ended up busting Emanualle Sella last year, so perhaps they do care a little bit.


----------



## muscleendurance (Jan 11, 2009)

Mosovic said:


> ...It had all the heavy hitters minus Evans and Contador..


that made me laugh...(Evans a 'heavy sitter' more like :wink5: )

but this...



swiftsolo said:


> <del>sastre</del> sauce tray




oh that ones going in the act!
classic...!

xD :lol:


----------



## moabbiker (Sep 11, 2002)

wiz525 said:


> I agree with Cav's quote, but it's seems ironic coming from a guy who didn't even finish the race, and I'm a huge Cavendish fan.


If you're a fan you would know it wasn't his decision to pull out. Team management makes the calls. In fact, he was supposed to pull out sooner but convinced the team to let him stay a little longer. Fact is, the Giro's constant points system makes it difficult for true sprinters to gain the points jersey vs the tdf.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Good to see you americans are finally realising that the Giro *IS * the real grand tour


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

Gnarly 928 said:


> Armstrong? I'll guess him to be 'in-play' for the TDF. He looked to be gaining fitness during the Giro, especially given his interrupted training leading in..He's earned a few days of recovery before he starts another GT...One thing to keep in mind about LA: His experience and his past study of the TDF...He's probably made all the big mistakes already, he just has to find the legs again..


Don't forget that Lance has baby #4 due any day. That's gotta affect his training.


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

fornaca68 said:


> I don't think Alejandro Valverde would agree with that.


I will re-phrase: Italians don't care as much about doping.


----------



## cyclocommuter (Jun 30, 2002)

1. First Grand Tour I have ever watched LIVE and with no commercial interruptions, thanks to Universal Sports... I watched it live at work and replayed the highlights from home. I especially liked the fact that the previous stages were still available for streaming for those who wanted to re-watch them.

2. I'd rather watch TdF on the computer if it is broadcast live via Universal Sports rather than watch it semi-live from Versus.

3. I now actually prefer Giro over TdF as there is more one on one battles as opposed to the focus on team strategy. I also like that the Giro has more mountain stages.

4. Restricting doping (probably not eliminated though) makes for more exiting bike races with a lot more variables (including luck and team work as exemplified by the quick bike change by the Rabobank mech).

5. Just my opinion but I am now a believer that tech should be restricted especially in TT bikes. I think all bikes on any Grand Tour should be the same as those offered for sale off the shelf including TT bikes. Again this kind of levels the playing field and IMO makes for more exciting races.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

cyclocommuter said:


> First Grand Tour I have ever watched LIVE and with no commercial interruptions, thanks to Universal Sports....


Please go to their website and send them a message via their "contact us" link. I did this yesterday, praising them for their exceptional coverage, and got an e-mail back in reply -
_
"Thank you for your comments and feedback. Your opinions are valued and will help shape our broadcasting and streaming in the future. We are working hard to bring you the best in Olympic sports programming, and with vocal support like yours, we hope to bring even more events like the Giro d'Italia to our online and TV channels."_


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

I want to move to Italy. I want a derosa painted like gibo's guerch. 
bravo Menchov. He with gesink should be tough at the tdf. Diluca is very exciting, gritty and now, surely an italian legend. I hope he's clean, for the love of god!
Basso looks to be be back, with quinziato, kruezinger, pellizotti, should have a tough team for the tour. 
Vandeveldes crash clearly devastaed GS's plans. TD was very on par with typical dissappointing. 
Cunego needs to be classics only guy, bruseghin is awesome. 
Contador, armstrong, levi will be just ahead of menchov and or schlecks and or Sastre in Paris. This upcoming tour is looking to be a shootout like never before. 
I can't wait.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

1) Versus screwed themselves. Not only did they let a Grand Tour get away, but it was one of the better GTs, with many storylines for cycling fans. Universal Sports was able to sew up a multi-year deal, get an incredibly comprehensive web presense (the first day of live webcasting was a bit choppy, but they figured it out fast), bring in both true cycling fans and the fan boys, and make due with tertiary commentators. Versus has had a stranglehold on the American cycling fan and brainwashed them into thinking Versus coverage was "good enough." They now need to step up to the plate.

2) I have not been able to watch a full Giro until this year (see above). However, from what I have read in the past, this Giro was not a standard Giro. Harder stages, unusual time trials, and a pace unlike any other year. I was expecting long, lumbering stages that ended 90 minutes after the expected time with stops at cafes. The race director may have taken some heat for a few stages, but this course was really made them race. Except in Milano...

3) Even if you think you can't win a race in the final TT, go full throttle. Watcing DiLuca watch Menchov after falling, you could sense DiLuca had given up after the second time check and was regretting it.

4) Garmin showed up with TWO things in mind: winning the Team Time Trial and training for le Tour and failed on both accounts. Cavendish called them out on it, and they couldn't respond. The Argyle Armada came in with a swagger after only two years of Grand Tour racing and had their butts handed to them. This was tougher to watch than Zabriski getting taken out by a railroad crossing gate.

5) A lot has changed since Lance Armstrong retired. He tried to take the role of Patron, but somewhere up the Alpe di Siusi (or down the Passo Maloja) his legs couldn't speak for him anymore. The protest in Milano backfired more than it helped his cause. He lost the devotion of some fans, the Race Director, and many in the peloton. Once his statements about the Cinque Terre ITT came out and his didn't score in the top ten on that stage, there was a sea change amongst the riders. LPR and Rabobank started battling it out, rather than wait and see what Astana would do. 

6) Chris Horner was the backbone of this team. Once he abandoned, Astana was out. He and Levi seemed to have an on-the-road chemistry that was key to Levi's performance. I am not saying Levi would have won had Horner stayed, but I think he would have placed much higher. And we would have seen Astana actually contest the final ITT rather than joy ride.

7) Petacchi can still ride. And just beacuse you are in Pink doesn't mean you are happy. Right, Stage 1 Cavendish?

8) The Tour will be even better. That is not a popular opinion, but I think we are seeing the effect of being too close to the race to look at it objectively. We see it happen in football all the time; "Where does this rank among the greatest college/superbowls of all time?" We try to classify the event when it is still fresh. We need to put it in the shelf a bit. Add to that the fact this was the first full Giro many of us have seen (see #1).
Remember, many riders used this as training. Basso couldn't close. Because he wasn't peaking for the Giro. Sastre had a few good stages, but wasn't good enough. That's because he is shooting for July. The Schleck brothers are resting up. Thor will be there. Armstrong/Contador backstory! Ventoux the day before Paris!
LPR made the Giro exciting because it was their only chance at a GT win this year. Without them, the Giro would have seen Cavendish take all the sprints and the rest of the group watching Levi and Menchov ride with each other. 

9) Boasson-Hagen-Daz is one to watch. Voeckler likes to be watched. Levi always ends up watching his GT chances slip away.

10) I don't know nearly what I should when it comes to cycling. But I do know we missed out on one wicked soap opera not having Simeoni there. And I'm certain the Race Director was cursing himself for not inviting him during the Milano protest...


----------



## wiz525 (Dec 31, 2007)

moabbiker said:


> If you're a fan you would know it wasn't his decision to pull out. Team management makes the calls. In fact, he was supposed to pull out sooner but convinced the team to let him stay a little longer. Fact is, the Giro's constant points system makes it difficult for true sprinters to gain the points jersey vs the tdf.


Regardless of whose decision it was to pull out, it was Cav's decision to make the comment. Which again, I agree with.


----------



## coop (Jun 8, 2008)

Wiggins was a good story for about the first week, then he packed it in and did what he normally does...good TT's. As much as everyone is stomping on Tommy D, he did cut almost 30 minutes off of what Wiggins had on him after the first week, and on most stages he wasn't hanging out with the rest of the Argyle in the grupetto. Not a good performance by any means, but he finished which most people here said he wouldn't, and he finished stronger than he began.


----------



## UniSports (May 8, 2009)

*Giro Re-Cap*

If you missed any part of the Giro, you can still see every part of the race! Check out all the re-caps, interviews with Armstrong and Basso, Highlight of Menchov’s crash in the final stage, and much more all with links below.

Relive the Giro: http://www.universalsports.com/ViewArticle.dbml?SPID=13044&DB_LANG=C&DB_OEM_ID=23000&ATCLID=3734597

Menchov Crash in the Final Stage and Victory: http://www.universalsports.com/medi...PID=13044&DB_OEM_ID=23000&id=415956&sid=13044

Exclusive Lance Armstrong Interview: http://www.universalsports.com/medi...PID=13044&DB_OEM_ID=23000&id=415953&sid=13044

Interview with Basso: http://www.universalsports.com/medi...PID=13044&DB_OEM_ID=23000&id=414952&sid=13044


----------



## shabbasuraj (May 14, 2005)

Menny is the fave, for the tour in my view. He looked rock solid in the hills, and on the TT. He just has to stop falling.


----------



## Spunout (Aug 12, 2002)

runningdud said:


> that rabobank mechanic was effing amazing!!! look up on youtube.
> anyone know if there's anyone interviewed the mechanic.
> just an absolutely perfectly executed bike change, every bit as good as boonen's at paris roubaix this yr !


I was watching the TT in Rome and I thought that the curse of the chicken was about to strike. Then Menchov went down.


----------



## Spunout (Aug 12, 2002)

thechriswebb said:


> I will re-phrase: Italians don't care as much about doping.


Edit: Italians don't care about Italians doping.


----------



## vandalbob (Dec 13, 2001)

*My First Giro*

I've never seen footage, live or recorded, of the Giro. Have only read the cyclingnews or velonews post race reports. I loved this race, saw it on Universal Sports, and came away very impressed with the race. Beautiful scenery. Great racing. Some questionable and sucky stages but it is pro racing and it is Italy. Wow.


----------



## vandalbob (Dec 13, 2001)

Weltyed, A great summary, overview, and analysis.


----------



## jcjordan (May 12, 2008)

Pity we cant get the Universal Sports coverage he in Australia.

SBS (local channel) did do a 1/2 hour highlights package each night which was quite good. They do do each stage of the TDF in full so I guess I cant complain to much.

Pity Doger (aka Michael Rogers) made such a stupid mistake in the Stage 12 ITT by wearing a TT Helmet. You could see by the first checkpoint that he was overheating and was going to dehydrate in super quick time.

I guess he figure that as the stage was listed as a TT he needed the helmet. The stage was more of a 60km loan breakaway then a TT. Di Luca had the right idea when the only concession to TTing for the stage was the skin suit.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

jcjordan said:


> Pity we cant get the Universal Sports coverage he in Australia.


You can't access their website in Oz? -

http://www.universalsports.com


----------



## jcjordan (May 12, 2008)

Mike T. said:
 

> You can't access their website in Oz? -
> 
> http://www.universalsports.com


I can access the site, but all the feeds are blocked


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

jcjordan said:


> I can access the site, but all the feeds are blocked


Well ain't that a bummer.


----------



## bertoni (Jan 10, 2008)

shabbasuraj said:


> Menny is the fave, for the tour in my view. He looked rock solid in the hills, and on the TT. He just has to stop falling.


Absolutely in agreement with him as the favorite if his bike handling and descending skills were better; last year at the tour he had some dicey moments as well.

The big question is how Contador will ride and the team chemistry. I think it will be a great Tour.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

bertoni said:


> Absolutely in agreement with him as the favorite if his bike handling and descending skills were better; last year at the tour he had some dicey moments as well.
> 
> The big question is how Contador will ride and the team chemistry. I think it will be a great Tour.


yup. i dont see menchov winning the tour. i dont know if he will even podium. basso, sastre, and some guy named contador are trained to peak at the tour. you have the schleck brothers back to mess things up for people. 

as far as internal astana, JB came out and said contador is hands down on another level. he stated levi would be #2. of course this could all be posturing, but after the giro i think LA knows he cant win a GT this year. possibly the vuelta, but that is a stretch. in the interviews i heard he soaunded incredibly tired. i think he was all-along gunning for GT placement next year. maybe a few stage wins this year, but this is a warm-up year.

but JB did leave the door open with the "anything can happen" loophole.


----------



## giovanni sartori (Feb 5, 2004)

Spunout said:


> Edit: Italians don't care about Italians doping.


And neither do certain segments of the American fan base. Look at Bonds in San Francisco.


----------



## harlond (May 30, 2005)

weltyed said:


> yup. i dont see menchov winning the tour. i dont know if he will even podium. basso, sastre, and some guy named contador are trained to peak at the tour. you have the schleck brothers back to mess things up for people.


I thought Basso wasn't riding the TdF.


----------



## Einstruzende (Jun 1, 2004)

harlond said:


> I thought Basso wasn't riding the TdF.


He's not, and also Frank isn't a real GT contender either. Contador is the no brainer favorite, followed by a group of guys like Menchov, Sastre, Leipheimer/Armstrong/Kloeden, Evans, Andy Schleck. No Italians in the top 5, sorry Pellizoti.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Einstruzende said:


> He's not, and also Frank isn't a real GT contender either. Contador is the no brainer favorite, followed by a group of guys like Menchov, Sastre, Leipheimer/Armstrong/Kloeden, Evans, Andy Schleck. No Italians in the top 5, sorry Pellizoti.


My prediction is that Evans doesn't crack top 5 this year. 


Then he blames his team and squeals as someone touches him and he threatens to cut their head off.


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

Einstruzende said:


> He's not, and also Frank isn't a real GT contender either. Contador is the no brainer favorite, followed by a group of guys like Menchov, Sastre, Leipheimer/Armstrong/Kloeden, Evans, Andy Schleck. No Italians in the top 5, sorry Pellizoti.


There will certainly be some serious fireworks from Contador this year. He has all the talent necessary to make it happen, but Paris Nice revealed his greatest weakness. He said that he didn't eat enough that day, but he was attacking when not necessary, and though that makes for great drama, every man has his limits. He got a little lucky in '07; the competition may have been a little less that year, and his biggest obstacle then ended up getting banned. He will be racing against some smart competition this year (perhaps even on his team) and may have to use more than his good climbing and TT skills to win. Lance is a wild card, and Levi might still be cooked, but we will see what happens there. Or, he may have matured some, and if that is the case he will be very, very hard to beat. 

If Menchov wins the TDF, then he is a monster. Sastre will peak in July, and like I have said before, I think he is more dangerous than some people think.

Evans will place 3rd this year.


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

waldo425 said:


> Menchov's mechanic should get a raise and a party. Dude moves like The Flash.


This is from the team that had to deal with 3 bike changes in the final ITT in the 2005 Tour:

http://www.cyclingnews.com/road/2005/tour05/?id=results/tour0520

"The man who Ullrich knocked off to get his podium spot, Michael Rasmussen, experienced one of the biggest blow-outs in history, crashing twice and requiring three bike changes. It was a shocking, regrettable day for poor Chicken, and falling from a potential podium in Paris to seventh on GC in one afternoon will be hard to forget. On the other hand, Ivan Basso, the fastest at the first check-point, faltered towards the end to finish fifth, but did more than enough to secure his second place overall."


----------



## Italophile (Jun 11, 2004)

1. Is Di Luca that good? I didn't think so before. Best climber by far in the Giro? Di Luca?? (except for *) Just sayin'.

2. *I had no idea Menchov could climb like that! Sitting down, yet! Has this alway been the case? I have never seen a Vuelta, but he never has done that in France. Just sayin'.

--1a and 2a. I can say without fear of contradiction that the French do not dope. 1985? Lordy!

3. Garmin should be abandoned by fans for one year. What a furball! Bad all around, Jonathan.

4. Well done, Columbia! Aggressive all the time, and balanced both stage wins and GC brilliantly. This is how it should be done.

5. Was Chechu Rubiera really in Italy? I never saw him one time. Should have stayed retired. Maybe he will be resurrected in France?

6. Sastre is one of my all-time faves. I hope he kills in the Tour, but....

7. ...Astana has the best Grand Tour team I have ever seen, but may still be too focused on the TdF.

--7a. Did they really prepare for Lance as the GC guy before the collar bone broke? If not, they were asking too much of Levi, who needed a more traditional TT to contend. Especially after racing (and winning) for so long this winter and spring. I still love the little bald feller.

--7b. They lost a lot when they lost good old Chris Horner.

--7c. Not one stage win? Popo sure tried, lorblessim.

8. Contador has every asset needed to win the TdF, now that Lance can be a Road Captain and maybe a rabbit as well; an 8-time-TdF-winning rabbit!

9. Will my dream of living in Italy ever come true? (Been there once, all alone, for three-plus weeks, and loved it.)

10. Sure hope Universalsports eventually hire Phil, Paul, and Bob. Those voices mean cycling to me.

11. Glad Universalsports carried it live online, but hey: I can do play-by-play better than that guy! I'll pay my way over if they just cover expenses. I won't eat much, I promise!


----------



## moonmoth (Nov 8, 2008)

Italophile said:


> 3. Garmin should be abandoned by fans for one year. What a furball! Bad all around, Jonathan


I'm close to agreeing with you but their race director Matt White thinks differently. Here's his quotes from the Slipstream site:



> We came so close to finishing off a very productive Giro with a win for the team thanks to Brad’s TT ride on Sunday.


and



> I am very pleased with the Giro 09. The only real negative was Christian’s early crash, but being the optimist that I am only see this as a different hurdle that has to be overcome!


Reading these, you'd think that Garmin was actually competitive! Only one negative? C'mon, Matt.


----------



## Italophile (Jun 11, 2004)

Love the avatar. Just want to say that. Have you looked behind the radiator recently?


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

Einstruzende said:


> He's not, and also Frank isn't a real GT contender either. Contador is the no brainer favorite, followed by a group of guys like Menchov, Sastre, Leipheimer/Armstrong/Kloeden, Evans, Andy Schleck. No Italians in the top 5, sorry Pellizoti.


i thought basso was racing in france. my bad. wow, he really showed where he is during the giro then, huh?

the reason i threw the schleck bros in there is they showed last year they can really mess things up for other teams. maybe not win the kitty, but they attackattackattack on the hills. this could kill either contador or menchov. as mentioned later in this thread, contador needs to NOT respond to every attack. he also needs some fresh legs on the team. 

when was the last giro/tour double?


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

The last man to win the Giro and Tour is Marco Pantani. Contador would most likely have won the tour had ASO allowed him to race last year. He is the best climber in the world and a highly effective time trialist. 

As for Basso, there are some questions regarding his performance. Certainly he did well at the 2009 Giro but it's hardly the performance that we saw in the 2005 Tour and the 2006 Giro where he rode everyone off his wheel. On some of the longer more steady climbs (Blockhaus), you think he would have fared the same but the lack of competition for the past year may have taken the firepower out of him.

CHL


----------



## SlowMo (Apr 18, 2006)

*This is it:*



Spunout said:


> Please don't compare cycling to golf. Golf is all about the money, there are no athletes on a golf course.


I was looking for a quote to put under my comments so I can be cool like some of you all are: This quote will make me (and Spunout) famous! I've been saying this for years!


----------



## tron (Jul 18, 2004)

It would be amazing if contador did all three grand tours in one year. Why do i feel like he could win them all?


----------



## Spunout (Aug 12, 2002)

giovanni sartori said:


> And neither do certain segments of the American fan base. Look at Bonds in San Francisco.


If I were American, I'd understand. If I had a television, I would be on the same page as you. Baseball is a whole 'nuther world. Weird.


----------

